
Pokemon Go Has Reportedly Made More Than $440M - Jarred
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/pokemon-go-has-reportedly-made-more-than-440-milli/1100-6443251/
======
DelTaco
Just goes to show how nostalgic IP will make tons of money on a newer revenue
model.

